# Car rentals on Maui



## m61376 (Oct 5, 2016)

Best search engines for car rentals on Maui?


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 5, 2016)

This is who we use - no money upfront, easy to cancel:

www.discounthawaiicarrental.com

We book our car rental as early as possible to lock it in, and then rebook if the price goes down.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 5, 2016)

I generally get the best through Costco.  You do have to have a Costco membership.


----------



## Icc5 (Oct 5, 2016)

*Autoslash*

Rent with any of them without paying upfront then put the information into Autoslash.com and they will start searching for lowest rates.


----------



## daventrina (Oct 6, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> This is who we use - no money upfront, easy to cancel:
> 
> www.discounthawaiicarrental.com
> ...



We used to use them a lot too.
Unfortunately, it seems that sense they have gone Mainland ...
the don't seem to be a great deal and have about the same prices as Costco


----------



## m61376 (Oct 6, 2016)

Thanks! Can't wait for our trip!

Any suggestions s to favorite things and/or restaurants, please feel free to pass along. We were there about 10 years ago only for an overnight on a cruise.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 6, 2016)

Where on Maui are you staying?


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 6, 2016)

m61376 said:


> Thanks! Can't wait for our trip!
> 
> Any suggestions s to favorite things and/or restaurants, please feel free to pass along. We were there about 10 years ago only for an overnight on a cruise.



For lots of good info., use the search function and search for "Maui restaurants" and "Maui activities"


----------



## m61376 (Oct 9, 2016)

Luanne said:


> Where on Maui are you staying?


At the Marriott Ocean Club


----------



## m61376 (Oct 17, 2016)

Any feedback on Advantage Rent a Car in Maui- they had the best rate for what we wanted, but wanted to make sure they were ok to rent from.


----------



## gmarine (Oct 17, 2016)

We were there in August and used Costco for rentals on three islands. Alamo had the best rates for each and the rental on Maui was terrific. We reserved a premium car and they upgraded us to an Infiniti QX70 SUV at no extra cost.


----------



## Ken555 (Oct 17, 2016)

m61376 said:


> Any feedback on Advantage Rent a Car in Maui- they had the best rate for what we wanted, but wanted to make sure they were ok to rent from.





I believe I posted some comments about my experience with Advantage. If you search TUG you should find it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

